# stock oceanic biocube 29 hood



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

new...used for a week till i shifted to 250W MH open top....comes with ballasts n all...Coralife lamps 10K and actinics 36W PC

Price = $200

location:

whitby - weekend and evenings
brampton - weekdays/work hours

MOD - please move - sorry


----------

